# One year already!



## itywltmt

No, this isn't Tuesday.

But again, this isn't a "regular" Tuesday Blog post.

This is a bit of a peronal milestone of sorts, as I consider my post entitled How do you get your music these days? as the "first ever" instalment of my Tuesday Blog - and I have been publishing a continuous stirng of weekly blogs here on _TalkClassical_ ever since. Our post from this past Tuesday is recorded as my 69th post, but my official count is more 64, and that includes my _twelve days of blogging_ from this past Christmas.

I know what you're thinking: _so many of the TC regulars have been taking "leaves of absence" or have left the TC community altogether, so is that what Pierre is doing?_

Well, rest assured, that's NOT the case. I may have been less active on the forum the last couple of months, but that's because things at home and at work have picked up considerably, and I have had less free time to wander about TC.

Today, I just wanted to indulge in a little self-gratification. I wanted to *thank *the tens and tens of you who take the time to read my musings every week. Sometimes it's as few as 30 of you, other times it can hit 100 on any given week. That's lots of cups of coffee being coinsumed reading my rants. _Who would've thunk it?_

What's in store for the coming weeks and months? Well, the only thing I know for sure is that I'm doing _la Chronique du Disque_ on the last Tuesday of each month.

And starting this coming Tuesday, a new monthly feature that I call "Once Upon the Internet", a series about music we used to be able to download from sites that are now history...

And there's*more...

I can tell you that we will have *another summer series this year* - I hope you remember the 2011 *Summer of the String Quartet*… I won't spoil it, but there's going to be more chamber nusic this summer, and it'll start in July.

But after that, it's pretty open…

I rely so much on the chatter on the forums for some inspiration for these posts, so don't let me down, and keep chatting…

Or, even better, add a comment here or send me a PM with some "ideas" - that would be interesting to see a bit more reader interaction…

Gotta go, as I have some more blogging to do - tomorrow and for all of June, it's "Music by the numbers" - a series inspired by a TalkClassical thread.

See you next Tuesday!:wave:

Pierre (itywltmt)


----------

